# Shot placement



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Where is the best place to shoot the animal so as to not mess up the hide/fur??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty much anywhere will do as long as you hit the vitals(heart lung) the best you can do is use the proper bullet so as to only have an entrance.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Choke poll, or .22 short right between the lookers...


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

headon chest shots are great or broadside righ behind the should but make sure bullets are far enough back that you dont hit the shoulder bone. Do a search for coyote vitals on google and you will find a diagram showing you where the heart and lungs and bones and such are all located.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Poe I think he means animals that are still alive in traps. 22 stingers only - have used others but not with consistent success. Small animals like marten and that I just tapped on the head with my hatchet handle.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah sorry i meant animals that i have in traps. Where is the best place to shoot them to not mess up the hide/fur??


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I usually go between the eyes or right behind the ear.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't shoot them in the head if they look rabid, shoot them in the heart/ lungs, If you are going to shoot them. You should be fine... you can sew a small hole up with dental floss...


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Is there another way besides shooting them??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Choke pole !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

clayhen said:


> Is there another way besides shooting them??


 Careful what you say here guys, don't want to give the anti's any fuel. I will send a PM.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I usually go the same route as ruger. Sorry about the last comment I'm a little slow haha.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Choke pole !


catch pole


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

coyote, raccoon & bagers..one 22 in an ear, all others..dispatched by hand, except skunks..one 22 in the lungs and reset the trap the next day


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

On raccoon i like to make a imaginary x between eyes and ears. I use Winchester's 22 shorts. Try to go straight down so you don't put extra holes in the hide. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

This is why they make .22 short hollow-points. However, I will probably switch to a catch-pole. Really don't like all the blood from head shots.


----------

